# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Интернет станет безопаснее: «Белтелеком» предлагает абонентам byfly антивирусные решения

## ByFly

Белтелеком возобновляет программу  по защите интернет-пользователей и предлагает подключиться к услугам антивирусной защиты с использованием программных продуктов производства ЗАО Лаборатория Касперского на сайте [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].
	Услуга антивирусной защиты доступна всем абонентам byfly, физическим и юридическим лицам,  а также абонентам пакетов услуг, включающих доступ к сети Интернет.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

